# Sunken eyes.



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

I got my rats from the petstore, and know that they'd only been there at the petstore for 24 hours before I picked them up. They had some poryphin in their eyes and so I used an OTC liquid for 5 days that mixed with their water, and it has cleared it up for the most part. But now their eyes appear sunken in, or more boggled out, or something. Basically I'm used to their eyes almost being almond shaped, but now they're completely round, only, the socket around them is VERY obvious. They also have lice, which I am also treating with an OTC spray on medication.

I'm not sure if it's anything to worry about or not. I tried to take pictures of the eyes but I spend 60 pictures trying to get one that wasn't blurry or over-exposed. They refuse to sit still. They are eating and drinking and playing and grooming themselves just fine. The sunken eyes is all I notice.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OTC medications of any sort are not recommended. There are no good rat meds at pet stores, and spray-on's for Lice? *shudder*...I have heard of these things NOT working or making your rat sick or even killing them 

A little porphryin from stress is normal in a new home, so next time just wait a few days before attempting any treatment.

As for the eyes...big round eyes sound healthy...are they babies or young? I am looking at my youngsters and their mom beside me right now and they have big round clear eyes with a bit of the sclera showing.  

Rats, just like people, have different skull structures and eyes that may look a little different. I have never heard of eyes that are sunken in, unless they are very ill, but with their behaviours they sound normal


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

What would you suggest I treat the lice with instead of the spray stuff? Something I wouldn't have to go to the vet and pay a ton of money for. Not only is there the danger of them grooming the wet fur after they're sprayed, but they HATE being held still while I dab it on them. So if I could use something else that isn't too costly and is more effictient, I would love that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

notscaredtodance said:


> What would you suggest I treat the lice with instead of the spray stuff? Something I wouldn't have to go to the vet and pay a ton of money for. Not only is there the danger of them grooming the wet fur after they're sprayed, but they HATE being held still while I dab it on them. So if I could use something else that isn't too costly and is more effictient, I would love that.


Ivermectin oral paste is at tack stores and feed stores,etc..cheaper, more labour intensive, but no vet or huge expense.


----------

